# DS #3055: Chrono Trigger (USA)



## T-hug (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-4115^^It's suggested you don't use the patch included in the release. The cheat codes that remove the anti-piracy securities for this ROM can be found in this thread. 
​


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 26, 2008)

Huh can't say that I have even heard of this game.

*No ROM requests please.*


----------



## Seicomart (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow this brings back memories, shame they don't seem to have done much "extra" to it..


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 26, 2008)

So, does the cheat for the J version work here too?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 26, 2008)

Any differences from JPN version?

Save file able to be used?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 26, 2008)

So, will this need a new patch, or will it work with the (J) patch seeing as they appear to be the same ROM anyway?

I plan to buy, and rip the US version for personal use.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Use the ppf in xpa-ctup.zip to fix the copy protection.


----------



## Narin (Nov 26, 2008)

I will make a new fix for this game today.


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 26, 2008)

7 posts in 5 min nice but no record


----------



## DarkSzero (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice that they included a patch.


----------



## Gagarin (Nov 26, 2008)

Finally!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 26, 2008)

Jap saves working ???


----------



## shin-link (Nov 26, 2008)

no french langage ?


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 26, 2008)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> ...shame they don't seem to have done much "extra" to it..


A new true final boss, a new ending, some new story details, a great bottom screen mechanic, and more areas to explore isn't extra?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 26, 2008)

So, any reason to switch over this from the Japanese version?


----------



## Amici (Nov 26, 2008)

So do the firmware fixes on Cyclo DS for the (J) version work here? Or is a new patch due?


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 26, 2008)

I already got the Jap version. I don't need this one.


----------



## fizze (Nov 26, 2008)

my fav romsite lists  _Club Penguin Elite Penguin Force (USA) (Unknown) (Penguinz)_ as 3054


----------



## dice (Nov 26, 2008)

fizze said:
			
		

> my fav romsite lists  _Club Penguin Elite Penguin Force (USA) (Unknown) (Penguinz)_ as 3054


they're wrong


----------



## TyRaNtM (Nov 26, 2008)

Who gives the rom number to the releases? (Chrono Trigger USA is 3055 in other site).
And how to see who is wrong? :S


----------



## lacouenne3354 (Nov 26, 2008)

Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love this story and the chara design!!!!


----------



## tanooki (Nov 26, 2008)

if the jap save works it'd be great to new game + this just to see the subtle translation changes like maybe you get "wake up chrono" back xD


----------



## Ducky (Nov 26, 2008)

Ducky wants to download.. And understand whats Chrono trigger .. already.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 26, 2008)

Everybody happy now?


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 26, 2008)

is Chrono Trigger really that good? I never had a fond memory with SNES, heck, I don't understand English back then......

What about CHrono Cross? Will that one be ported too?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2008)

Not really, does it work with R4DS?


----------



## ECJanga (Nov 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *158 User(s) are reading this topic (91 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users) *
> 64 Members: ECJanga, slayerspud, grindbart, shin-link, TyRaNtM, Raestloz, granville, iNFiNiTY, neonix, ShadowXP, Gamer, UScr00ge, iLuis, l Red l, Shizuko-sama, tatumanu, dudereno, tanooki, iruzer, mike78x, UltraMagnus, SCVgeo, Thorisoka, Maverick_z, Seicomart, bailli, Syao4, mike10003, HeatMan Advance, jami2o, taggart6, GAPman416, KillerMiller, ndstuff, Tony_92, mphil145, crystalmystic578, dubb, eldaddio, Diosoth, Naridar, NeSchn, dragsurfer1, thejokerss, flamesmaster, KrashLF, deancoles411, Guile589, Tenchi4U, bonshis, heikun, snowprince04, Tomy Sakazaki, sanghoku, cheekmac, Sc4rFac3d, Dominik93, Hadrian, nerbrume, DivineZeus, mk123a, Mamabearito, mkoo, Just Joe



Damn, what is the burning question ya'll have for this release?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2008)

My question still left unanswered...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 26, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I already got the Jap version. I don't need this one.



Okay, are we supposed to be impressed that you know Japanese?


----------



## Gamer (Nov 26, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The jap version included english


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 26, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Jap saves working ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*facepalm*

the jap version has English language!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay let me become more liberal of what I'm typing. Does this version works on the R4DS which I don't need to use the Arm7 patch?! Does it work WITHOUT it?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 26, 2008)

Jap save works with this????
help


----------



## oxenh (Nov 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Jap save works with this????
> help



Why just try to swamp the save files
In the worst case you have to play the game again....


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 26, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*double facepalm* Someone else already told me that.


----------



## shin-link (Nov 26, 2008)

heyyyyyy included french langage


----------



## Syao4 (Nov 26, 2008)

How do I use that .ppf patch?


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 26, 2008)

Sweet,I'll be playing this after I complete the other games I've got on the go at the moment.

Never played the original,though I've watched videos of it.


----------



## 1NOOB (Nov 26, 2008)

Syao4 said:
			
		

> How do I use that .ppf patch?




same question here


----------



## Jax (Nov 26, 2008)

Why the hell didn't they fix the cover?!

MARLE DOESN'T USE FIRE ATTACKS!


----------



## grindbart (Nov 26, 2008)

search for ppf-o-matic,best tool to apply ppf patches


----------



## iLuis (Nov 26, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Why the hell didn't they fix the cover?!
> 
> MARLE DOESN'T USE FIRE ATTACKS!



Because.... they are doing Arc Impulse. That's why.


----------



## iruzer (Nov 26, 2008)

/me still process downloading now


----------



## mike10003 (Nov 26, 2008)

What a slow download. Everyone must be using the same link.


----------



## helpme (Nov 26, 2008)

does not work with 
cyclods evo
scdsone sdhc

but works with acekard2.1 without patching


----------



## kingkong (Nov 26, 2008)

anyone fully played this US version thru yet? does it work? will there be chrono trigger 2 + 3 for ds?


----------



## TyRaNtM (Nov 26, 2008)

The ppf hangs white screens with the rom using ppf-o-matic for the ppf patch. Cleaned rom works with R4.
Can be the program, or is patch fault?


----------



## neonix (Nov 26, 2008)

I get white screens on my R4 with the patch.


----------



## shin-link (Nov 26, 2008)

I get white screens on my supercard  with the patch


----------



## neonix (Nov 26, 2008)

kingkong said:
			
		

> anyone fully played this US version thru yet? does it work? will there be chrono trigger 2 + 3 for ds?


I HIGHLY doubt anyone would have played the entire game already. Unless they worked for a shop and stole a copy when the shipment came in. And that's not something that would be smart to admit to.

And there's no Chrono Trigger 2 or 3. the only sequel to Chrono Trigger was Chrono Cross for PSX.


----------



## Nago (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been playing the japanese version pretty heavily, I got Ending #1, #3, and #13. I've pretty much completed it as much as anyone could, except I'm still missing a handful of items, equipments, enemies, etc. So...

Unless you're asking if anyone has played JUST the english version through, to see if there are any differences between the releases, but I doubt there will be.

I'll be picking up the retail US version this weekend. I sort of hope everyone else here does the same, I would not be able to live with myself if SE didn't port chrono cross or make a sequel due to poor sales of CTDS. I really couldn't.


----------



## irulethegalaxy (Nov 26, 2008)

neonix said:
			
		

> kingkong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're forgetting Radical Dreamers (snes). Never came out outside of Japan, but you can find translations . . .


----------



## granville (Nov 26, 2008)

I know there was an English option in the Japanese game, but is there a Japanese option in the US version?


----------



## jesterscourt (Nov 26, 2008)

If this sells REALLY well, I think SE would be foolish not to port over ChronoCross as well.  MetaCritic AVERAGE is 93.  So if this does super well, maybe everyone can get closer to the real pipedream....

FFVII for PS3 or PSP.


----------



## granville (Nov 26, 2008)

I loved Cross too despite never finishing it. But I doubt they'd put it on DS. I figure the DS could possibly handle the game if left in the proper programming hands, but it would be hard. And I suppose the PSP is more likely considering it was a PS1 game.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm gonna dance naked in my balcony if they port chrono cross to a handheld console (commiting suicide was not a good idea)


----------



## GreenBanana (Nov 26, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Huh can't say that I have even heard of this game.
> 
> *No ROM requests please.*



So basically you're calling everyone in this thread a newbie, because you're making the assumption that if they're in here reading a thread about Chrono Trigger, then they're going to violate the rules and beg for an illegal rom.  Chrono Trigger's vastly overrated, but I'm sure all of us here "appreciate" such a welcoming sentiment.  

On another note, do we really need three pages of posts?  There were problems with the Japanese version; it would be sensible to try and aim (not confine) discussions towards any trouble shooting.


----------



## Narin (Nov 26, 2008)

Please note that the PPF flash won't work on several flashcards and it has been reported that it can cause data corruption on others. So for those having problems or don't feel like patching the game, I created a cheat to bypass the piracy check. You can find it here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=118540&hl=


----------



## neonix (Nov 26, 2008)

irulethegalaxy said:
			
		

> neonix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but it was all text-based., so I don't really consider it a "game" per se.


----------



## iruzer (Nov 26, 2008)

@granville: no, there is no option "language choice"

chrono trigger usa non patched: hang when transport to 600 AD (same with japanese version)
chrono trigger usa patched: hang. loading... 

I used M3 real with 4.1 firmware

short summary

-> still use english script from japanese version


----------



## neonix (Nov 26, 2008)

I was unaware that the jap version had an English option... I've been out of the loop.

I'd recommend not even bothering with this rom then.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 26, 2008)

Wonder if we'll get some "Thanks for playing" screen 15 minutes in. SE's been trying hard to throw blocks in the way of dled ROMs. Never played the original, so I'd like to try it. Hopefully it will be playable on CycloDS.


----------



## granville (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll stick with the Japanese version (with the English script of course). Not trying to say this one is stupid, but there's no reason to switch out games if the old one's the same.


----------



## Narin (Nov 26, 2008)

iruzer said:
			
		

> @granville: no, there is no option "language choice"
> 
> chrono trigger usa non patched: hang when transport to 600 AD (same with japanese version)
> chrono trigger usa patched: hang. loading...
> ...



Use the non-patched version of the game and the cheat code I created to bypass the piracy check. It works on the CycloDS.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2008)

here is the real question : has the font changed from the jap release ?

edit : looking at ss it seems that it has not... so I'll stay on this version.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 26, 2008)

deufeufeu said:
			
		

> here is the real question : has the font changed from the jap release ?


I don't think so :/


----------



## Satangel (Nov 26, 2008)

Just downloaded it, I'll check it out in a few weeks though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got really no time now.


----------



## Gamer (Nov 26, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> iruzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Narin!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna try it on my good'old SC-Rumble SD.


----------



## Hobson (Nov 26, 2008)

After patching the file with ppf-o-matic3, and running this in M3 REAL, the game stays at loading and never proceeds with loading.


----------



## AlBa (Nov 26, 2008)

I can confirm it works unpatched on slot2 SC lite (didn't play to check if it hangs or not)
Japanese save works on this version (unpatched too) on CycloDS (RTS file won't). Didn't play enough to check if it hangs...
And at start the mother doesn't say "Crono, wake up!" =)


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, don't use the ppf patch it is incorrect.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2008)

so to sum up : scene groups releasing pc games makes cracks for complicated (albeit generic) protection schemes, those releasing pc apps makes cracks for sometimes really strange protections, and handled scene groups are not able to put a working patch file for overriding some instructions found by others... congrats 

sorry for the sarcasm if you feel offended feel free to spank me.


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 26, 2008)

So the font, script, and strange item names are the same as the Japanese version then?


----------



## Popin (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm guessing this needs a patch as well? I'd like to try this out, I've only watched my brother play the original Chrono, so this will be the first time for me.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 26, 2008)

deufeufeu said:
			
		

> so to sum up : scene groups releasing pc games makes cracks for complicated (albeit generic) protection schemes, those releasing pc apps makes cracks for sometimes really strange protections, and handled scene groups are not able to put a working patch file for overriding some instructions found by others... congrats
> 
> sorry for the sarcasm if you feel offended feel free to spank me.



The patching method isn't the quite the same USA -> JPN so thats where its gone wrong. Of course, naturally PC groups have crackers and handheld don't.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 26, 2008)

R4DS users: Screw the patch. Just use this!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3839


----------



## JeffForSale (Nov 26, 2008)

So is there a patch for this dump? Mine's hanging on the transport back too, unless I'm actually supposed to sit here staring at the blue portal thing til 400 years passes


----------



## Dark_Void (Nov 26, 2008)

Going to post in this thread as well in the hopes that nobody loses important data like I did. If you have a DSTT do NOT apply the patch to the ROM, on all 3 of my DSTT cards this resulted in the TF corrupting. Use the cheat code bypass only, it works perfectly.


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 26, 2008)

oh man
i just got the patch for the (J) version
oh well
ill just get this one
and save the hastle
lol
Ive been waiting a long time for this aswell


----------



## kemosabe (Nov 26, 2008)

just play the jap. release, no need to wait for a new patch


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 26, 2008)

no i got a patch already
full translation and everything

EDIT:
and besides
on this one
all i need to do is just get it in english
FULL
no bugs or anything
(i think)
lol


----------



## Syao4 (Nov 26, 2008)

So..what am I supposed to do? Wait for a better patch? (I'm using DSTT)


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

Syao4 said:
			
		

> So..what am I supposed to do? Wait for a better patch? (I'm using DSTT)


Just play the jpn ver and use the cheats.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Nov 26, 2008)

I've preordered this game. My version should be shipped within the next two days. If I had known that the Japanese and American version are exactly the same, I would have probably imported the Japanese version instead. Oh well, but there is a slight chance that I get a bonus CD for my preorder of the US version. I'm not sure, though, since I didn't order it at Gamestop or anywhere like that.

The only reason why I'm not playing the ROM is because I've already ordered the game. Man, it was such a pain in ass to see the Japanese version released with English text and not playing it.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there some point where the game will stop working?  Because so far it's been playing good on my CycloDS without any cheats or patches.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 26, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Is there some point where the game will stop working?  Because so far it's been playing good on my CycloDS without any cheats or patches.


When you enter the Portal in the Millenial Fair it should go on an infinite loop and never end.
Another check happens when you play the Organ in the Monastery (the door won't appear).


----------



## Relle (Nov 26, 2008)

Does this game not work with EZ5?  Whenever it attempts to load the game, I get a permanent white screen.


----------



## Banger (Nov 26, 2008)

Isn't this supposta to be 3055?


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 26, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The site where I got it from and GBAtemp say it's 3054 so 3054 it is then.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 26, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. IIRC Narin already did a cheat for the (U) version. Lemme search the link.

EDIT: Enjoy: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=118540&hl=


----------



## Pendor (Nov 26, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Is there some point where the game will stop working?  Because so far it's been playing good on my CycloDS without any cheats or patches.



The latest CycloDS firmware includes the Chrono Trigger (J) fix. You don't need to patch it or anything if you are using that one.


----------



## Gerinych (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't get it. Where is the protection everyone's been talking about? The ROM came with a PPF patch, so I know it's unpatched.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 26, 2008)

Gerinych said:
			
		

> I don't get it. Where is the protection everyone's been talking about? The ROM came with a PPF patch, so I know it's unpatched.
> 
> QUOTE(raulpica @ Nov 26 2008, 09:27 PM) When you enter the Portal in the Millenial Fair it should go on an infinite loop and never end.
> Another check happens when you play the Organ in the Monastery (the door won't appear).


----------



## LUGiA (Nov 26, 2008)

AceKard & CT (U) Question

as they released a Fix for (J) version does it Work on the (U) Version without using Cheats...


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought the actual game today.
Absolutely amazing!


----------



## kevenka (Nov 26, 2008)

Side note:
Does anyone know if the .Sav file from the Jap will work the same with the English game? I would think the only difference between the two games is the text file, right?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 26, 2008)

edit: apparently theres already a patch on the forum


----------



## JPH (Nov 26, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Chrono_Trigger_USA_FIX_NDS-XPA: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wgkyy5xizdt
> 
> working patch
> 
> edit: apparently theres one around the forum already but oh well


Thanks good sir, added that to the release post.


----------



## da_head (Nov 26, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Side note:
> Does anyone know if the .Sav file from the Jap will work the same with the English game? I would think the only difference between the two games is the text file, right?


don't know, but what's the point? continue playing the jpn one...


----------



## GreenBanana (Nov 26, 2008)

ManZero said:
			
		

> Nice that they included a patch.



Um... there's nothing to include a patch with, here.  So they didn't include a patch.


----------



## xshinox (Nov 26, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I know there was an English option in the Japanese game, but is there a Japanese option in the US version?


why would you want a japanese option in a already translated game? you could just get the original japanese version and play that


----------



## kevenka (Nov 26, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> kevenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Touche...But I suppose it is one of those bad habits of mine like, "If there is a US version, you should get that instead." Similar to when FFA2, though the Euro version came first, I waited for the US release. I would assume you would then ask why didn't I wait for the US release of chrono trigger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and the only explanation I can say is...I am a very big chrono trigger fan


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Nov 26, 2008)

Took long enough.


----------



## stefanc (Nov 26, 2008)

Does this game work on a M3 CF


----------



## martin88 (Nov 26, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> kevenka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I can buy the game, transfer my flashcart save to the retail cart, and use the retail cart to play.


----------



## extra850 (Nov 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Does this game work on a M3 CF



I can't say the game itself is working on M3 Perfect!

I own M3 Perfect SD version. I had also Contra 4 when I added CTU without patching...

A white screen appeared on loading and running CTU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The weird thing is that Contra 4 showed up with the same thing...

Some games I ran after that show up with the same white screen although they ran smoothly before :S

Btw, I used GM V36a and FW e35 and the problem is still happening...

A black screen appears after adding the Cheat Codes with or without ARM7 patch...

I did all things one could expect.....

Any ideas what's wrong??


----------



## lalalalala (Nov 26, 2008)

How do you use the patch? The window of the xdelta.exe  immediately disappears after I click on it.


----------



## da_head (Nov 26, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?! u can do that?

(not that i rly care lol)


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 26, 2008)

lalalalala said:
			
		

> How do you use the patch? The window of the xdelta.exe  immediately disappears after I click on it.



Read nfo! you run the bat not the exe


----------



## LUGiA (Nov 26, 2008)

lalalalala said:
			
		

> How do you use the patch? The window of the xdelta.exe  immediately disappears after I click on it.




load the .bat file

*Posts merged*

iNFiNiTY have you tested the patch


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 26, 2008)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you do that??


----------



## Lord Toon (Nov 26, 2008)

No love for the EDGE card...Gives a white screen with the patched one.//


----------



## rcktstar (Nov 26, 2008)

Im using a super card DS one and i patched it i think correctly i renamed the .nds file xpa-ctu.nds and then ran the batch file and it gave me a file called xpa-ctu-working.nds and when i start the game up it gets stuck in the "Initializing save file memory. Do not turn the power off" screen anyone know wat i did wrong ?


----------



## GreenBanana (Nov 26, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Use the ppf in xpa-ctup.zip to fix the copy protection.



All that patch does is make the DS say "Now Loading" indefinitely.


----------



## Diosoth (Nov 26, 2008)

So... the only apparent difference between the US and JP versions seems to be the included languages, then? Nothing else?

At least... it's apparent the copy protection routine is different between the 2, if the JP is fixed in Acekard 4.12 but the US version won't work.


----------



## kingkong (Nov 27, 2008)

the usa rom is EXACTLY the same as the japanese one, so everybody can play the japanese its the SAME english translation! Fucking american nazis only want roms that say U..didnt get ever japan winnin ww2? U can play the jap rom it works flawlessly! English is autodetected if ds is set to english


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 27, 2008)

MadPerson said:
			
		

> iNFiNiTY have you tested the patch



Yes i tested it on a fresh xpa-ctu.nds straight out of rars, seems to do the trick.


----------



## kingkong (Nov 27, 2008)

infinity made the patch, thats why it doesnt work!


----------



## Narin (Nov 27, 2008)

For those having problems with the PPF patch or its corrupting your MicroSD cards, I did make a cheat that does the exact same thing and bypasses the piracy fix. You can also use DSATM (Which is quite easy to do) and patch the game yourself which tends to be safer.


----------



## Covarr (Nov 27, 2008)

I searched for DSATAM and couldn't find it. Should be DSATM.


----------



## Haruspex (Nov 27, 2008)

Does this work for G6DS Real out of the box?

Because i tried it and it worked perfectly (saving and loading also works)

Although i didn't played much, so i am asking if i encounter problems later on  if i do not patch the game.


----------



## crescentsaber (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyone from Australia here knows when its gonna be released here ?! I'm friggin impatient to just grab my FIRST EVER legit DS game and they keep delaying it...! I might not want to buy it by the time its released ! T.T


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 27, 2008)

kingkong said:
			
		

> infinity made the patch, thats why it doesnt work!



Yeah i just want to make people not be able to play the game so badly


----------



## crescentsaber (Nov 27, 2008)

bump! ( can ppl bump topics in Gbatemp ?? )


----------



## kingkong (Nov 27, 2008)

i know the chrono trigger programmers are reading this thread so i just want to say `hi` to you guys.


----------



## martin88 (Nov 27, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> martin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For EZ-Flash IV, you use the homebrew ETool v3.13.

In the menu you can choose "Copy SRAM to EEPROM" or "Copy EEPROM to SRAM".

I've used it before to extract save from retail cart, or inject save into it. It works fine.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 27, 2008)

YES! CHRONO TRIGGAH!!

gonna download and start kickin ass like i used to =]


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that's cool. never thought to use the slot 2 like that lol


----------



## unz (Nov 27, 2008)

crescentsaber said:
			
		

> Anyone from Australia here knows when its gonna be released here ?! I'm friggin impatient to just grab my FIRST EVER legit DS game and they keep delaying it...! I might not want to buy it by the time its released ! T.T


Edit - Next year


----------



## Austinz (Nov 27, 2008)

WOW, this is my first time playing Chrono trigger, and i screwed it!

I called my frog Ben, and my Robot Glenn, and throughout all the story where frog is a human they kept calling him "glenn", so i thought it was saying the robot used to be human, so I got mega confused with the story, only recently i learnt the frogs real name is Glenn. Grrr I was so excited for this game yet now ive ruined the story since I got so confused


----------



## sTo0z (Nov 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Chrono_Trigger_USA_FIX_NDS-XPA



Still fails hard on CycloDS -> Epic double white screens.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 27, 2008)

Make sure you patch an unmodified rom, that could be the problem. Its just hard-patching the codes so no reason it shouldnt work. if it still doesn't, try the codes or another patch from here on the forums. Unless CycloDS can just not do it.. didnt they release a fw patch for this anyway?


----------



## zlac (Nov 27, 2008)

For all you curious people, I've just tried (U) ROM with (J) save on Supercard DS One V3.

Save works flawlessly, I can warp with Epoch and everything works fine, but I do get endless blue portal animation when traveling.
(U) ROM doesn't have Japanese language option.

I'll just use (J) ROM, no problems with it.
Props to Supercard team for making a quick fix so we don't need to patch the ROM, and we don't need to use cheats, they'll hopefully fix the (U) version soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, we actually don't need it so fast as (J) version is actually English, but I like to have settings in my Raffles ROM renamer to ignore (J) versions and have (U) versions of my ROMs (hey, backups only!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...


----------



## sTo0z (Nov 27, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Make sure you patch an unmodified rom, that could be the problem. Its just hard-patching the codes so no reason it shouldnt work. if it still doesn't, try the codes or another patch from here on the forums. Unless CycloDS can just not do it.. didnt they release a fw patch for this anyway?



Definitely using a clean xpa-ctu.nds file, I can boot xpa-ctu.nds just fine, but of course it will freeze at portal.

Every single patch I apply sends me straight to double white screen on CycloDS.

I'm using their 1.5 FW, but that only fixes the (J) release so far.


----------



## GreenBanana (Nov 27, 2008)

Diosoth said:
			
		

> So... the only apparent difference between the US and JP versions seems to be the included languages, then? Nothing else?
> 
> At least... it's apparent the copy protection routine is different between the 2, if the JP is fixed in Acekard 4.12 but the US version won't work.
> 
> ...



I can't even comprehend this post.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 27, 2008)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> I can't even comprehend this post.
> It makes as little sense as:
> QUOTE(GreenBanana @ Nov 26 2008, 10:49 PM) Um... there's nothing to include a patch with, here.  So they didn't include a patch.


----------



## blu9987 (Nov 27, 2008)

for those who don't know what to use with ppf files
use ppf-o-matic


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2008)

Will I be able to play this version and understand it if I've never played Chrono Trigger?


----------



## phatdade69 (Nov 27, 2008)

blu9987 said:
			
		

> for those who don't know what to use with ppf files
> use ppf-o-matic




I disagree. I used PPFOM and it completely crashed No$ upon trying to load the "patched" version.


----------



## Kaos (Nov 27, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Will I be able to play this version and understand it if I've never played Chrono Trigger?


Of course.

It's the original with a few new bonuses. I never played the original and now this is one of my favourite RPGs.


----------



## blu9987 (Nov 27, 2008)

phatdade69 said:
			
		

> blu9987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i was saying what program to use with ppf files (for those not google inclined), not my fault the ppf file with the rom is bodgy.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 27, 2008)

What happens if you load a J save with the language option set to Japanese?


----------



## Kniteshade (Nov 27, 2008)

Just wanted to confirm, patch (the one with the .bat and .exe files) + clean Chrono Trigger ROM works fine on my N-Card clone.  Haven't seen any stop signs yet. Currently just went back in time and Lucca is filling me in on what's happening. : )


----------



## crescentsaber (Nov 27, 2008)

unz said:
			
		

> crescentsaber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... N..N..NEXT YEAR ?! I mean, EARLY next year as in 2nd of Jan or something ? Links to articles about this would be helpful ?


----------



## xtreme_power (Nov 27, 2008)

HELLO EVERYONE! I didn't read the thread...could someone just tell me if this will work on the R4?


----------



## Banger (Nov 27, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone agreed with me. 

Been playing for the past 4 hours fun times!


----------



## cheekmac (Nov 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ... N..N..NEXT YEAR ?! I mean, EARLY next year as in 2nd of Jan or something ? Links to articles about this would be helpful ?


They weren't specific about exactly when in 2009, just "early 2009". Apparently there was a press release on Wednesday. Check out the post on the Wired blog here. Sorry you have to wait so long! Is importing the US release not an option for you?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 27, 2008)

urg, for those of you pulling your hair out over the patch, just use the cheat in the cheat DB with that Japanese ROM, its practically identical apart from including Japanese as well as English.  either that or buy a card that has released an updated firmware.

If the is absolutely no difference as I suspect I don't see any point what so ever to switch.  the was just not enough time between the jap release and the usa release for them to add more features or different translations.

edit: it seems that narin has updated the cheat DB to support the usa release too.... so you can use the cheat with the usa rom too now

edit again: the cheat db can be downloaded from cheats.gbatemp.net before anyone asks....


----------



## akodinito (Nov 27, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried it on my AK 2.1 with the latest firmware and didn't experience the infinite loop when entering the Portal at the Millenial Fair.
Haven't tried the organ in the Monastery yet.


----------



## shuaid (Nov 27, 2008)

nice


----------



## shiv (Nov 27, 2008)

I just want to (sadly) confirm that there is no possible solution for me on the *M3 Real* yet. I tried the ppf, adding (Narins updated) cheats manually, DSATM, clean rom, sakura, original firmware, defragging the sd card, formatting it with FAT16 and 32, savegames from other cards, arm7 patch, dancing on the grave of jim morrison, sacrificing young virgins (ok, i lied about the last one, but its on the list) to NO avail. It alternates between hanging at the portal or not starting at all.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2008)

shiv said:
			
		

> I just want to (sadly) confirm that there is no possible solution for me on the *M3 Real* yet. I tried the ppf, adding (Narins updated) cheats manually, DSATM, clean rom, sakura, original firmware, defragging the sd card, formatting it with FAT16 and 32, savegames from other cards, arm7 patch, dancing on the grave of jim morrison, sacrificing young virgins (ok, i lied about the last one, but its on the list) to NO avail. It alternates between hanging at the portal or not starting at all.


narin just updated his db which contains new piracy fix
try that


----------



## kingkong (Nov 27, 2008)

IT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED BY ANOTHER SOURCE THAT PARTS OF THE ORIGINAL GAME ARE MISSING WHEN YOU´RE NOT PLAYING THE ORIGINAL CATRIDGE!!!!


----------



## Narin (Nov 27, 2008)

The massive cheat database has been updated with the piracy fixes for Chrono Trigger DS (U), Professor Layton and the Last Time Travel (J) and Cid to Chocobo no Fushigi na Dungeon Toki Wasure no Meikyuu Plus (J) as well as many other codes. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=849...p;#entry1586743


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 27, 2008)

shiv said:
			
		

> I just want to (sadly) confirm that there is no possible solution for me on the *M3 Real* yet. I tried the ppf, adding (Narins updated) cheats manually, DSATM, clean rom, sakura, original firmware, defragging the sd card, formatting it with FAT16 and 32, savegames from other cards, arm7 patch, dancing on the grave of jim morrison, sacrificing young virgins (ok, i lied about the last one, but its on the list) to NO avail. It alternates between hanging at the portal or not starting at all.


I use Sakura 1.12+1 with a clean, unpatched ROM, and Narin's cheat file.  I didn't add the copy protection cheat manually, I just downloaded the latest cheat file after Narin had already added it himself.  

Working perfectly for me.  I've already finished the game and gotten 4 different endings.

*EDIT*
Content removed. Reply to trashed post

*EDIT2*
Whoops, I forgot to mention that I'm talking about the Japanese ROM.  I don't see what the big deal is about having to have the US version if the Japanese one already has English in it.


----------



## Banger (Nov 27, 2008)

kingkong said:
			
		

> IT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED BY ANOTHER SOURCE THAT PARTS OF THE ORIGINAL GAME ARE MISSING WHEN YOU´RE NOT PLAYING THE ORIGINAL CATRIDGE!!!!


ummm proof?


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 27, 2008)

His gigantic buddy King Kong, of course. Not to be confused with the broadcast call signs KING and KONG.


----------



## xshinox (Nov 27, 2008)

kingkong said:
			
		

> IT HAS BEEN CONFIRMED BY ANOTHER SOURCE THAT PARTS OF THE ORIGINAL GAME ARE MISSING WHEN YOU´RE NOT PLAYING THE ORIGINAL CATRIDGE!!!!


the feezy you talking about son?

i like to confirm that it works with my r4 v 1.18 (the latest version)


----------



## crescentsaber (Nov 27, 2008)

cheekmac said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I guess I will have to import a copy from PlayAsia or something... even then I will only get it a day before Xmas ( thats what the estimate says ) and if there are delays that means I will get it early 2009 ( which will means I have imported a game for nothing ) - I'm in a dilemma and on top of that I just got a $150 speeding ticket !!! T.T

A copy of Chrono Trigger will make my life so so so much brighter =) and BTW what the hell with the last 4 posts above me.. all removed by mod ? LOL xD


----------



## ZiZoOo#DS-man (Nov 27, 2008)

great game


----------



## shiv (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, Sakura 1.12+1 with a clean, unpatched ROM, Narin's cheat file and J Release.  Didn't try that combination yet. Will try. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## zooo (Nov 27, 2008)

Doesn't work on CycloDS, even with XPA's re-released patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Shame since usually the CycloDS will run anything.. 

I'll have to try those cheats, hopefully someone will release a proper fix for it soon.


----------



## Doublecast (Nov 27, 2008)

I have an Ncard clone, and I'm kinda unclear as to how to patch this sucka, can anyone gimmie a quick run through?


----------



## GizmoDuck (Nov 27, 2008)

On my G6 Real, I am experiencing a black screen every time I head downstairs from my bedroom and my mother asks me to give a name to Lucca.  Not sure what's going on.  I have entered Narin's code and activated it on my card.


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 27, 2008)

zooo said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on CycloDS, even with XPA's re-released patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DONT use the patch with CycloDS 
just use the code in the new cheat DB


also
for other cards
if the patch  will NOT work for you
use a CLEAN rom
and 
try just use the code in the new cheat DB


----------



## kingkong (Nov 27, 2008)

has been confirmed rom is missing a lot of parts which are in the original catridge. nice move by square


----------



## ganons (Nov 27, 2008)

confirmed by who?


----------



## kingkong (Nov 27, 2008)

square blog + people who own the physical game. its the same with jap + usa version, the rom has MORE copy protections that the ones public. i hope they do this with more games cos sales are dropping big since everybody buys flashcards for $20. nice move by square


----------



## Just Joe (Nov 27, 2008)

Missing what exactly?

All the extra grey plastic? The large cartridge circuit board? Something more? What?


----------



## kingkong (Nov 27, 2008)

there is a long list with whats missing and not available in the rom of chrono trigger J and U, i will translate the japanese blog entry later when i have time


----------



## stefanc (Nov 27, 2008)

how do i make this release work on a m3 Cf if it even works on m3 Cf


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 27, 2008)

just post a LINK to the blog


----------



## toitoi (Nov 27, 2008)

Strange, but it works fine on m3simply(r4) without any patch.
No other game on NDS gave me such feeling. Great memories.


----------



## Damian1990 (Nov 27, 2008)

does anyone know how to get it to run on an DS Linker?


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 27, 2008)

kingkong said:
			
		

> square blog + people who own the physical game. its the same with jap + usa version, the rom has MORE copy protections that the ones public. i hope they do this with more games cos sales are dropping big since everybody buys flashcards for $20. nice move by square
> QUOTE(kingkong @ Nov 27 2008, 07:21 AM) there is a long list with whats missing and not available in the rom of chrono trigger J and U, i will translate the japanese blog entry later when i have time


I searched all over for this Square blog and couldn't find it.  All I found were Japanese blogs where people were talking about how Narin had already broken the anti-piracy measures placed on the game.  

Post the link and let us translate it for ourselves if there really is one.


----------



## idn (Nov 27, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Post the link and let us translate it for ourselves if there really is one.


captain obvious to the rescue: the guy's full of crap.


----------



## pelt (Nov 27, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> kingkong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I guess it's just a bunch of crap?




Anyway, I checked the whole topic, but are there any differences between U en J versions? Font or translation for example?


----------



## xist (Nov 27, 2008)

The CycloDS has just had a small firmware patch (we're up to 1.51 now) to add compatibility for four more games..this one included. Woot!


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 27, 2008)

idn said:
			
		

> captain obvious to the rescue: the guy's full of crap.
> QUOTE(pelt @ Nov 27 2008, 09:48 AM) So I guess it's just a bunch of crap?
> 
> Anyway, I checked the whole topic, but are there any differences between U en J versions? Font or translation for example?


I know it's a bunch of crap, I just like calling people out and giving them a chance to redeem themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic: As far as I know, the U and J versions are identical.  The only difference with the U version is that it's English-only (you can't switch to Japanese).


----------



## zooo (Nov 27, 2008)

xist said:
			
		

> The CycloDS has just had a small firmware patch (we're up to 1.51 now) to add compatibility for four more games..this one included. Woot!



The CycloDS page mentioning this patch has Chrono Trigger down as 3054


----------



## xist (Nov 27, 2008)

It seems that there's some mix up in the numbering somewhere....i'm pretty sure that the fix is for Chrono Trigger and not some Disney Penguin game.


----------



## zooo (Nov 27, 2008)

xist said:
			
		

> It seems that there's some mix up in the numbering somewhere....i'm pretty sure that the fix is for Chrono Trigger and not some Disney Penguin game.



I just tried Chrono Trigger patched with XPA's 2nd patch, doesn't work on the 1.51 firmware still..

Edit: vv just did as you said, works ok so far.


----------



## xist (Nov 27, 2008)

You're supposed to use a clean, unpatched rom with the Cyclo.


----------



## Relle (Nov 27, 2008)

For anyone with an EZ5 card, when I try to boot the game, it gets stuck on the screen after the one advertising the video codec used.  I'm assuming it's trying to play the opening FMV and can't.  Does this happen to anyone else, or is my card busted?


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 27, 2008)

Relle said:
			
		

> For anyone with an EZ5 card, when I try to boot the game, it gets stuck on the screen after the one advertising the video codec used.  I'm assuming it's trying to play the opening FMV and can't.  Does this happen to anyone else, or is my card busted?


Try to disabled the softreset (circle must be orange).


----------



## Relle (Nov 27, 2008)

ccosmos said:
			
		

> Relle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That also disables the cheats, which means I can't use the code to get past the copy protection, unfortunately.  I'll try it with a patched version of the game and see if that works.

Edit: No, a patched game with the cheats/soft reset disabled just sticks me with a white screen when the game loads.


----------



## ShySpy (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm using Supercard DS ONE SDHC and the game freezes after following Marle to the time portal.
I've tried the fixed version at it gets stuck at the "loading game data" message or something like it.


----------



## rcktstar (Nov 27, 2008)

i have the same problem as shyspy does anyone know how u can play this on super card DS one?


----------



## zlac (Nov 27, 2008)

rcktstar said:
			
		

> i have the same problem as shyspy does anyone know how u can play this on super card DS one?



Use (J) ROM, it has English in it...
When they fix (U), you can switch if you want to, save is compatible...


----------



## ShySpy (Nov 27, 2008)

My friend told me a fix that works for me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You have to use the fixed rom. Disable the option "Enable patch" and it should work. It doesn't show the game loading message and it doesn't gets stuck at the time portal.


----------



## rcktstar (Nov 27, 2008)

ahhhhhhhh YOU ROCK shyspy tell ur friend he rocks 2 =D


----------



## zlac (Nov 27, 2008)

ShySpy said:
			
		

> My friend told me a fix that works for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that works, but why would you want to disable the "enable patch" option, you risk losing your saves by doing that (many people lost their saves when they used that method, that's why it's not recommended).
You make things more complicated when you're patching, disabling and enabling non-standard things etc...
Just use (J) version of the game, it has ENGLISH, and you don't even have to change the options, it's English by default.
Saves are compatible, so, if you're anal, you can switch to (U) ROM when they fix it. Is it not better to use clean ROM instead of patched ROM?


----------



## jtroye32 (Nov 27, 2008)

i need new games people! NEW! there's only so much reliving of my childhood i can do.


----------



## idn (Nov 27, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I'm dissapointed man. This game is c-r-a-p. And all the hype surrounding it? Dude, not worth it.


yeah, dude. I so feel for you, dude!

dude.


----------



## zlac (Nov 27, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I'm dissapointed man. This game is c-r-a-p. And all the hype surrounding it? Dude, not worth it.



I never played this game before and I think it's g-r-e-a-t!
Fallout 3 on PC and Chrono Trigger on the move... ...and Chrono Trigger in bed before sleep.
Dude.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 27, 2008)

I have to say, I never played it first time round, because it never got released in europe, and i was a sega fanboy back then anyway. however I really like this game, but I am a final fantasy fan, so that was pretty much guaranteed


----------



## xshinox (Nov 27, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> kingkong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow even japanese gamers know about narin and his cheat codes?


----------



## dice (Nov 27, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> fizze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like I've got egg on my face now.


----------



## damnet (Nov 28, 2008)

man this brings back memories, I love this game period, one of my all time favorites, this one deserved a buy, just got my copy here.


----------



## Hooya (Nov 28, 2008)

So this version freezes on me when I go to the second screen in the Millennial  fair at the beginning.  Using EZ-V.  Anyone else have this issue?  I have the latest (not open) firmware that has the fix for the (J) version built-in.


----------



## Elfeckin (Nov 28, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you to every bodies efforts in getting this working on flash carts....my gf and i can finally play this on my m3 lite =^) me for about the 9th time at least...and the gf will be playing through for the first time...now she will see the almighty frog and see why i will be getting him tattood on me masamune and all =^D


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2008)

Hooya said:
			
		

> So this version freezes on me when I go to the second screen in the Millennial  fair at the beginning.  Using EZ-V.  Anyone else have this issue?  I have the latest (not open) firmware that has the fix for the (J) version built-in.



Are you using the patched version or the cheat code?  Also, where did you get this firmware version for EZ-V?  My version won't play the game without a non-patched game with cheats disabled, and that just means I'll get stuck...pretty much where you are.


----------



## solange82200 (Nov 28, 2008)

FYI, Cyclo Ds released Firmware 1.51 to fix the U. version of this game too. No cheats or patch needed if you have that...


----------



## kazinstrife (Nov 28, 2008)

Elfeckin said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say thank you to every bodies efforts in getting this working on flash carts....my gf and i can finally play this on my m3 lite =^) me for about the 9th time at least...and the gf will be playing through for the first time...now she will see the almighty frog and see why i will be getting him tattooed on me Masamune and all =^D



I've read through all 14 pages of this (and only a wee bit of the CT-J thread) and I've seen a lot of information, but only you have the M3 Lite like I do.  Which release / patch / cheat combo did you use?  At various points, I've gotten a freeze of "Initializing Save Data, please don't turn off the power,"  "Can't find save data" (after an shot in the Arm7), and just a straight hang with black screens.  At no point have I actually played the game >_<

That you've gotten it to work is a ray of hope as I curse my choice of card device!


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 28, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> wow even japanese gamers know about narin and his cheat codes?


Yep.  That's a testament to his EPIC-ness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a couple Japanese links that give credit to Narin: 
http://blog.livedoor.jp/tamago_/archives/541442.html
http://a.hatena.ne.jp/panyawo/

If you're capable of viewing Japanese on your PC, try Googling "???????" (that's Chrono Trigger in Japanese) and "Narin" together and see how many hits you get.


----------



## idn (Nov 28, 2008)

kazinstrife said:
			
		

> Elfeckin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a M3 Perfect (slot 2). haven't tested the (U) version, but (J) works as advertised - patch the file with code and DSATM (don't use the M3 Manager) or use this patch - http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3786. in (J) version, if you apply the code correctly, the icon becomes mangled and fugly, there's nothing you can do. it seems that if the icon's good then you haven't applied the code correctly.

also, it seems that the problem with saving is related to an old firmware. use firmware 36a, GM 35 and you'll be fine, 4xDMA, Trim and Soft reset all work.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ill have to start getting into this.. Hopefully I like it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I must say I wish a Custom Robo Arena 2 came out


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 28, 2008)

Relle said:
			
		

> That also disables the cheats, which means I can't use the code to get past the copy protection, unfortunately.  I'll try it with a patched version of the game and see if that works.
> 
> Edit: No, a patched game with the cheats/soft reset disabled just sticks me with a white screen when the game loads.


Sure you can't use cheat codes but you can patch your dump with narin's code and cracker patch.
Try to apply this patch.


----------



## shiv (Nov 28, 2008)

I am still a sad panda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With Sakura +cheat.db it does not work either. Is there anyone able to fully play Chrono Trigger (J) or (USA) with a M3 Real? I'd do biiiig puppy eyes for an idiot's guy how this has been done. Exactly. Last thing I tried was use latest Sakura, empty the provided cheats directory and overwrote the /system/cheat.db with the newest one from the cheats db and selected it in Sakura. Then (obviously) I selected the M3 Real patch from the List only to run in an unloadable Screen. Out of sheer desperation i checked the second tick where it says Non-M3 Real only to be able to play but hang on the portal again.

/cry


----------



## Celice (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm still having trouble getting this to work.  I've patched this with the patch which supposedly was released with the ROM, as well with the one listed a post or two above this one (it brought the ROM size lower, right?).  The former gives infinite save generation screens, while the latter froze during the end of the intro movie, as well before I could control Crono in his home.  Have yet to try the original, knowing of the bug.  I'm using a SuperCard ONE.

Any advice?  I'd try the cheat codes, but isn't Narin's patch just that, only applied by force.  That, and SuperCard is kinda a pain to get codes working for laziness moreso but still


----------



## enigmak (Nov 28, 2008)

Still can't get this to work with the G6 Flash, I've tried all the available 1-click patching software for the game, but nothing seems to work. Only with the M3 patcher I was able to advance up to the time portal where it remained stuck. Is there anyone here with a G6 Slot-2 card that bypassed the problems?


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 28, 2008)

shiv said:
			
		

> I am still a sad panda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shiv, did you remember to turn on the Cheat Switch after selecting the M3 Real/Sakura version of the code?  Set it to "Always On".  I told a friend exactly to do and she couldn't get it to work for hours until I went over to her place and found that she didn't turn the cheat switch on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'oh!


----------



## misterwuggles (Nov 28, 2008)

I got it working on my G6 Lite by shoving Narin's code into it with DSATM and burning it in safe mode. Unfortunately that seems to break the built-in soft reset, and you of course can't use the G6's soft reset in safe mode. Annoys me to no end, but at least it works so far. I'm only up to the prison though, so I suppose it's possible that it won't retain its current state of workiness.


----------



## Kniteshade (Nov 28, 2008)

Guys, I've made a thread for people that can't get it to work on their N-Card, DSLinker, other clones, etc.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have an Ncard clone, and I'm kinda unclear as to how to patch this sucka, can anyone gimmie a quick run through?
> 
> QUOTEdoes anyone know how to get it to run on an DS Linker?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=119054


----------



## AbyssalTears (Nov 29, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Dunno if anyone already has, but I wanna point out that it works on M3 Real fine without patching. Or it did for me, anyways.



What firmware are you using?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 29, 2008)

Success!

Got it working on the R4DS (v1.18)

Used patch from post #211 on US version, then loaded up the smaller file (83.89mb) onto the R4.

Copied over my saved game I created, right before I got to the transport station.

Started game and got past the transport freeze without a problem.  Score.

_edited to add: Original file was not trimmed, don't know if that matters or not._


----------



## tjacevich (Nov 29, 2008)

i have the m3 simply and its doing the same thing will switching to the (J) work as well or i gotta do something different


----------



## Goobaman (Nov 29, 2008)

Alright, I'm well-acquainted with the copy ordeal, but I have a related question. I can confirm that the cheat does work with an R4DS. But it freezes for me at random intervals, but NEVER at the two points where the copy-protection is supposed to kick-in. This tells me that the problem is elsewhere, so my question is, would it be safe to assume that now is a good time to jump ship to a different flashcart? Or is it just that my particular R4 is crappy? My guess is the former, but I'd hoped for some extra input.


----------



## Joey90 (Nov 29, 2008)

Goobaman said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm well-acquainted with the copy ordeal, but I have a related question. I can confirm that the cheat does work with an R4DS. But it freezes for me at random intervals, but NEVER at the two points where the copy-protection is supposed to kick-in. This tells me that the problem is elsewhere, so my question is, would it be safe to assume that now is a good time to jump ship to a different flashcart? Or is it just that my particular R4 is crappy? My guess is the former, but I'd hoped for some extra input.


Unless you are going to buy a DSi in the VERY near future, I would definitely buy a new flashcard. As a recommendation I would get an Acekard 2 from Dealextreme for $12.

On topic - Almost completed all the side quests, any one know where to find lumicite?


----------



## beethy (Nov 29, 2008)

Goobaman said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm well-acquainted with the copy ordeal, but I have a related question. I can confirm that the cheat does work with an R4DS. But it freezes for me at random intervals, but NEVER at the two points where the copy-protection is supposed to kick-in. This tells me that the problem is elsewhere, so my question is, would it be safe to assume that now is a good time to jump ship to a different flashcart? Or is it just that my particular R4 is crappy? My guess is the former, but I'd hoped for some extra input.



I've owned my R4 for over 2 years now..... and it's never had any problems or issues other than the problems everyone has (Like some of the Castlevania titles) .. 
Chrono Trigger works wonderfully on my R4, not a single crash or issue. 
The problem with you may be your particular version of the R4.... out of date firmware or a faulty mini SD card. 
Dig up another mini SD card somewhere, preferably one of good quality(brand)... and see what happens.


----------



## Goobaman (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll re-format my current one and test another one also. Thanks much. Interesting note though, Order of Ecclesia never froze even once, but this and Luminous Arc 2 freeze every half hour or so.

Edit: As for the Lumicite, check this out: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage....;topic=46772332


----------



## Echo1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hypnotoad said:
			
		

> Success!
> 
> Got it working on the R4DS (v1.18)
> 
> ...


I have it working too.  Is there going to any problems running the ROM at any point as it is quite a bit smaller than the original file?


----------



## xshinox (Nov 30, 2008)

echo1, im about to fight Dalton and no problems so far with the 84mb file patched and working on r4 1.18


----------



## Hypnotoad (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent.  Looks like we're all good in the land of R4.


----------



## josking (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new here but I got some experience since I'm a mod in another site (don't worry, it's a mobile site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always here in this forum but I wasn't registering because I didn't have any problems yet following the instructions here. 
Well now, I have a problem:
I played the game without the patch yet and I knew about the anti-piracy thing. I was just trying to see if I can go through without patching it because I had the latest FW but it didn't.

So... I have an EDGE. I applied the patch from here:

```
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=0dcc72f4f0f060c6d2db6fb9a8902bda
```

Then it will become smaller right? Then, I put the game into my EDGE, it gets to a white screen. Well, even if I DSATM it, it still trims the rom to 84.8MB. I've noticed that whenever it becomes smaller, it doesn't work.

Anyway, I have another flash cart but it's crappy (N5. LOL) I used the patch, tried it, it worked! Got the save file after the portal. I then, transferred the save file (the patched one) to the EDGE. I renamed the save file to the name of the unpatched CT. It worked and haven't encountered any problems yet. But, when I'm trying to use cheats, it crashes at the load screen. Maybe because of the save file being from the patched one and being used on the unpatched one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please help.

*EDIT: I got it to work. It seems that only the Save anywhere code I got was faulty... Well, at least I can show people how to play CT on some flash cards like EDGE.*


----------



## Gamer (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone have finished the game only with the cheat code... or it does freeze somewhere else later in game?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## BurlyEd (Dec 1, 2008)

Unpatched "3055 Chrono Trigger (U).nds" with EDGE OS v1.42 (1/12/2008) works without cheat code on new game.


----------



## Echo1 (Dec 1, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> echo1, im about to fight Dalton and no problems so far with the 84mb file patched and working on r4 1.18


Cheers for letting me know.


----------



## kennya (Dec 2, 2008)

Im using the R4 v1.18

I applied the ppf patch but when i load up the game, it's just a white screen. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## xshinox (Dec 2, 2008)

echo1, im right near the end of the game. i gotta do the side quests then i can fight lavos. soo everything seems to work so far with the patch.

kennya, try this, redownload the game or if you still have it in the rar/zip file, extract it then apply the patch then use the r4 trimmer 2.0 and trim it to about 84mb and try again.


----------



## kennya (Dec 2, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> echo1, im right near the end of the game. i gotta do the side quests then i can fight lavos. soo everything seems to work so far with the patch.
> 
> kennya, try this, redownload the game or if you still have it in the rar/zip file, extract it then apply the patch then use the r4 trimmer 2.0 and trim it to about 84mb and try again.



Just tried R4 trimmer and I still get two white screens. I haven't played my DS and have been out of the scene for awhile. Is there another R4 update/patch that I don't know about?

EDIT:
Sorry I should have read the earliest posts first. I applied patch on post #211 and it works now, thanks!!


----------



## josking (Dec 2, 2008)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> Unpatched "3055 Chrono Trigger (U).nds" with EDGE OS v1.42 (1/12/2008) works without cheat code on new game.


woo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'ma try that later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for telling.

*EDIT: It worked!*


----------



## Hypnotoad (Dec 4, 2008)

kennya said:
			
		

> Im using the R4 v1.18
> 
> I applied the ppf patch but when i load up the game, it's just a white screen. Any ideas on how to fix this?



Read my reply above re: the patch in post #211.


----------



## krave (Dec 5, 2008)

josking said:
			
		

> BurlyEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really? i've been holding off buying an Edge because of this piracy thing for CT. i'm glad it will work on an unpatched CT with the latest OS of Edge! thanks a lot! i'm definitely gonna buy an Edge this week and play CT!


----------



## Skyline969 (Dec 12, 2008)

Everything working on the M3 Real side of things?


----------



## srmagus (Dec 13, 2008)

I ran the Chrono Trigger rom (only ARM7 patched) on my M3 Simply.  Now the M3 doesn't seem to be able to bring up many of my other saves files (including Pokemon).  Scanning this thread, am I the only one who has the problem?  I've tried to format the SD card and re-install the firmware, as well as tried it in multiple DS/DS Lites.  When I go to load a file (Chrono Trigger, Pokemon D/S) the green light starts blinking and I choose the file, two black screens.  Someone help!


----------



## aimansss95 (Dec 22, 2008)

can someone gave me the game id for this game please?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 22, 2008)

aimansss95 said:
			
		

> can someone gave me the game id for this game please?


It's in this thread's first post and topic title.

How could you miss it?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> aimansss95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the game ID is something different.

Anyway, use R4CCE or something to find out what the id is.


----------



## Daminite (Jan 6, 2009)

i have a M3 Real with the most recent firmware and my game freezes during boss fights. like when gato goes to the upper left corner. i'm using the code fix because i couldnt get the patches to work. the same thing happens on both versions of the game.

edit: scratch that. it seems to happen on any battle and i ws able to get one of the patches to work


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 6, 2009)

srmagus said:
			
		

> I ran the Chrono Trigger rom (only ARM7 patched) on my M3 Simply.  Now the M3 doesn't seem to be able to bring up many of my other saves files (including Pokemon).  Scanning this thread, am I the only one who has the problem?  I've tried to format the SD card and re-install the firmware, as well as tried it in multiple DS/DS Lites.  When I go to load a file (Chrono Trigger, Pokemon D/S) the green light starts blinking and I choose the file, two black screens.  Someone help!



I have an M3 Simply, and I used Narin's piracy fix to remove it. Go to cheats.gbatemp.net and download the latest cheat file then activate the cheat to get rid of the piracy patrol. My M3SS works perfectly and it hasn't failed me yet. I play pokemon and it works fine. Make sure the firmware is the latest.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry if this was already asked or if it sounds stupid but it's just something that I was wondering about. The code to by-pass the anti-piracy thing...do I only need to use it once and after I save, the whole game will work like normal or do I have to use the code every time I play this?


----------



## xshinox (Feb 14, 2009)

you always have to use the code if you want to play the game. theres a lot of games now that use anti-piracy. if you want to play those games, you have to enable the bypass code all the time. not 1 time


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 15, 2009)

From the nfo of Chrono_Trigger_USA_FIX_NDS-XPA, it says



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Note: Don't use this on the DSTT



Anyone get this fully working on a DSTT?


----------



## Daminite (Feb 20, 2009)

has any one gotten this working on the m3 real? i'm in the sewers and it keeps freezing. i've tried 2 different patches and an unpatched with the cheat code. none worked. i dont know if it makes a difference but i'm using an original ds.


----------



## retrogamer1975 (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't know if it has been reported or not, but Chrono Trigger freezes on the R4 when Lavos destroys Zeal.  I've gotten past other freezes by rebooting, but this one is freezing everytime.  It occurs when the first blast is shown hitting the Zeal kingdom.

Has anyone finished CT on the R4?

EDIT:  I got past that part.  I had gotten 3 straight freezes at this exact point, but, I turned the code off and it made it through this part.


----------



## GmW1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Is there any program that can convert a Chrono Trigger SNES save file (from a emulator) to a CTDS save file? I've already _googled_, but I can't find anything.


----------



## xshinox (Mar 3, 2009)

no there is not. just start a new one on the ds

-.-


----------

